# December Repticon Shows



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Baton Rouge Reptile & Exotic Animal Show December 6 & 7, 2014*

*When:*
December 6 & 7, 2014

*Where:*
Lamar Dixon Exposition Center
9039 S Saint Landry Ave
Gonzales, LA 70737

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Baton Rouge Show:* 
As the population base in Eastern Louisiana has shifted north over the past few years, demand has grown for a Reptile Expo north of the New Orleans metro area. In July of 2010 Repticon met that demand with the debut of Repticon Baton Rouge! Hosted at the Lamar-Dixon Expo Center just south of Baton Rouge and one hour north of New Orleans, Repticon Baton Rouge featured an exciting mix of local vendors and top vendors from throughout the South. After a great debut and even busier shows in 2011, the show continued to grow in 2013. Get ready for great things in 2014 as the ongoing ultimate Louisiana reptile experience continues!

Repticon Baton Rouge page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Orlando Reptile & Exotic Animal Show December 13 & 14, 2014*

*When:*
December 13 & 14, 2014

*Where:* 
Central Florida Fairgrounds
4603 W. Colonial Dr.
Orlando, FL 32808

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Orlando Show:* 
For ten years, Repticon has been bringing great shows to Central Florida Fairground in Orlando. One of Repticon's original series of shows, the show has continued to grow until it is now one of the premiere shows in the industry and THE show to go to in Orlando. The show currently runs three times a year and has only bigger & better things in store for guests in the future, so stop by Repticon Orlando in 2014 and have some family-friendly reptile fun!!	

Repticon Orlando page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Winston-Salem Reptile & Exotic Animal Show December 13, 2014*

*When:*
December 13, 2014

*Where:*
Winston-Salem Fairgrounds
Bolton Home and Garden Building, Gate #9
421 West 27th Street
Winston-Salem, NC 27105

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Winston-Salem Show:*
Join us in Winston-Salem, NC as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Winston-Salem page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Orlando Reptile & Exotic Animal Show December 5 & 6, 2015*

*When:* 
December 5 & 6, 2015

*Where:*
Central Florida Fairgrounds
4603 W. Colonial Dr.
Orlando, FL 32808

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Orlando Show:*
For ten years, Repticon has been bringing great shows to Central Florida Fairground in Orlando. One of Repticon's original series of shows, the show has continued to grow until it is now one of the premiere shows in the industry and THE show to go to in Orlando. The show currently runs three times a year and has only bigger & better things in store for guests in the future, so stop by Repticon Orlando in 2014 and have some family-friendly reptile fun!!

Repticon Orlando page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Charlotte Reptile & Exotic Animal Show December 12 & 13, 2015*

*When:* 
December 12 & 13, 2015

*Where:*
Cabarrus Arena & Events Center
4751 Highway 49 North
Concord, NC 28025

**Note some GPS Devices require the following alternate address for the Cabarrus Arena: 
4551 Old Airport Rd, Concord, NC 28025 *

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Charlotte Show:	*
Two years in the making, Repticon Charlotte is reality! In 2007, Repticon scrapped original plans to come to Charlotte, North Carolina. However, demand for that barely announced show was high, as was the need for a premium reptile & exotic animal show in the largest metro area of the Carolinas. An excellent new venue was found just north of Charlotte, and in February 2009 Repticon held a Valentine's Day weekend show! The show was a smashing success and very popular with the large local reptile community. The show returned that fall, and again in following years to great acclaim. This show is now a new Repticon regular, so check back for further updates as Repticon Charlotte develops into 2015 and beyond for Charlotte area herpers!

Repticon Charlotte page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Baton Rouge Reptile & Exotic Animal Show December 12 & 13, 2015*

*When:* 
December 12 & 13, 2015

*Where:*
Lamar Dixon Exposition Center
9039 S Saint Landry Ave
Gonzales, LA 70737

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Baton Rouge Show:	*
As the population base in Eastern Louisiana has shifted north over the past few years, demand has grown for a Reptile Expo north of the New Orleans metro area. In July of 2010 Repticon met that demand with the debut of Repticon Baton Rouge! Hosted at the Lamar-Dixon Expo Center just south of Baton Rouge and one hour north of New Orleans, Repticon Baton Rouge features an exciting mix of local vendors and top vendors from throughout the South. After a great debut and even busier shows in 2011, the show continued to grow in 2014. Get ready for great things in 2015	as the ongoing ultimate Louisiana reptile experience continues!	

Repticon Baton Rouge page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------

